# how many chicken breast do you eat in a day



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

i am just wondering as i am trying to lose fat and build muscle and i am having 6 a day


----------



## Shorty29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Go to the nutrition forum and read the stickies mate. They will help you out with your diet. There's a bit more to it than your post implies your aware of.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

One..

i get a mix of stuff, eggs,beef, chicken,tuna..


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

jeeeeesus 6 a day!!!! either ya dads a butcher or you got too much dosh mate :thumb:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Generally none.

I eat beef mince, steak and eggs mainly and hardly any poultry or fish cos it's so bland.


----------



## andy (Jul 3, 2011)

depends on how much chicken i feel like eating... sometimes 1 , sometimes 2-3........never 6 ya crazy man


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

what r u having with them ???


----------



## steviethe spark (Oct 17, 2010)

Thats a fair bit of chicken to put away a day mate i have normally 2-3 breasts or mince if fancy a change.Do u season it cause that mount of chicken most get boring as hell.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

Ive had 6ish today (650grams in total) of chicken today, just about to eat my last bits now. 3 weeks of it so far, getting really boring!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I either take 3 chicken breasts (450g aprox) or 500g mince to work with me. Then have whatever meat is served up at dinner.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2011)

1 but this will also be combined with other sources

could not afford 6 a day, bit of an over killmg:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

3 today


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

i get most of my proiten in the week from tinned tuna


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

koicarp said:


> what r u having with them ???


not a thing mate as i have them in the day time


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

steviethe spark said:


> Thats a fair bit of chicken to put away a day mate i have normally 2-3 breasts or mince if fancy a change.Do u season it cause that mount of chicken most get boring as hell.


yes i do mate and yes it is geting boring


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> jeeeeesus 6 a day!!!! either ya dads a butcher or you got too much dosh mate :thumb:


no mate i go to asda and get 3 packs for £10 and you can get 4 breast in one pack mate


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

hi what els is thar i can have as i do not like fish


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

j-man said:


> hi what els is thar i can have as i do not like fish


eggs, beef, pork, human, dogs, cats ..anything that was once alive...


----------



## j-man (Oct 6, 2011)

yes i love eggs and pork and beef i am haveing 4 eggs a day


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i eat a pound a day of chicken 2 big breasts and a pound of steak mince


----------



## j2r (Aug 13, 2011)

3 a day... or if im skint one month il be on the tuna instead 3 times a day plus shake obviously


----------

